# Some newer power options



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Truetone - formerly Visual Sound - has two new power bricks, designed by my good buddy RG Keen. As a longtime regular on the DIY stompbox forum, as well as AMPAGE (now Music Electronics Forum), RG has had his finger on the pulse of players as well as service benches. That leads him to include litle twists and features that others haven't included. The CS12 has more outs and features than the CS7. Two more options for folks to choose from.

http://www.effectsdatabase.com/model/truetone/1spot/pro/cs12#

http://www.effectsdatabase.com/model/truetone/1spot/pro/cs7


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

They look great! Good options on both.

Very cool to see them branching out to higher-end supplies like this. The "One-spot" brand has a lot of goodwill attached to it.

It seems all of a sudden in the last couple of years that the power-supply market has become somewhat crowded with builders. I think Voodoo Lab enjoyed a long period where they had little to no competition, but those days are gone now.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice options on that unit! It's reasonably priced too.


----------



## jlagore (Feb 23, 2006)

Very excited to try these! The price/feature ratio is great.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm a big fan of the 1-spot but had trouble with it and multiple digital pedals conflicting so I ended up going with a Decibel 11 which is very similar in price and feature to the C-7. I have no complaints with the Decibel 11 but would certainly take a close look at the "One-spot" today.

My H20 and Route 66 never leave my board.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

There is also a new MXR Iso Brick. Looks interesting. Lots of options.

http://www.jimdunlop.com/blog/power...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

3 years to come up with a power supply seems like a long time... and it doesn't power the TC Nova delay (not enough current).


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

How much does the TC Nova require? Enough that it needs to use a separate supply?

Keep in mind that many digital pedals can often run just fine on less than what it *says* they need. The current requirements printed on the chassis can often be in excess of what is needed, just to be sure one doesn't use a supply that is underpowered. Keep in mind that there are defined jumps in current capability of many regulators. That is not to say that it is impossible to make a supply that provides 355ma or 870ma, but traditional 3-pin regulator chips tend to be of the 100ma, 150ma, and 1A rating variety, so manufacturers use big round numbers to indicate what is appropriate. I'm sure there are newer varieties beyond that, but they will also be big round numbers.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

The Nova needs 12V 300mA so the PP Digital or PP 4x4 or Mondo seem to be better solutions.


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

The TC Nova Delay needs 300ma. It won't work with anything less. Same goes with some other digital pedals. Voodoo labs (4x4), Cioks, T-Rex, Decibel 11 and a few others make power supplies that can work with more power hungry pedals.


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

The MXR Iso Brick is ok for my 9V devices, .. but does not work on Radial BassBones V2 or Diamond Bass Compressor.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

audiorep2 said:


> The MXR Iso Brick is ok for my 9V devices, .. but does not work on Radial BassBones V2 or Diamond Bass Compressor.


Holy bump batman.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Budda said:


> Holy bump batman.


No kidding.



JCM50 said:


> 3 years to come up with a power supply seems like a long time... and it doesn't power the TC Nova delay (not enough current).


I have been using a TruTone CS-12 on my guitar board for about 2 years. Currently, there are 4 pedals that requires 12v: two old Boss ACA pedals that are daisy chained to one 12v outlet (combined current draw is less than 20mA), and two other pedals (TC Nova Delay and a Empress Buffer+) that are plugged to individual 12v outlets. 

The label on the outlets might be a bit misleading: As long as the total output (in mA) at a given DC voltage does not exceed the CS-12's design specs, it is safe. I believe the manual that came with my CS-12 mentioned this. IIRC, TruTone's web site has a guide that lists which outlet to use for specific pedals such as TC Nova series, Line 6 and Strymon.

In my case, my 9v pedals draw a combined current of 700mA, while the 12v pedals draw a combined current of 400mA. There is also one pedal that requires 18v at less than 100mA current draw. Out of all the pedals on the board, only two have high current draws (>250mA). It could be a problem for players who use a whole bunch of TC Nova series or Strymon pedals in the effects chain.

I can't say for sure if other power supply bricks can be used the same way, but I have no issues using my TC Nova Delay with a TruTone CS-12.


----------

